# Any suggestion to an ENFP (champions) career?



## sassy.girl (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm Vivian  Nice to meet you all here...

I am one of the happiest people... really... and my type is ENFP
I got higher than average GPA and enjoy doing school activities.
I can be a singer, MC, school entertainer... whatever... I love to help people and cheer them up.
My GPA is nearly 4 and I'm in science major - taking physics, AP Math, Chemistry, and Biology.

From what people see me at young age, they think I am intellegent, and try to cheer me to get a job relate to finance or something. (Oh! I used to be a nerd, but rather a VERY talkative ones, but not anymore) So I make a compromise to study Laws instead, but now having a problem that it doesn't suit me. I don't want to cuddle with books....and act serious all the time...:bored:

I had a few internships and jobs... I love the most is the job relate to people
The seniors workers did say that I am a very lively person, and they can see the difference of my mood on the day I work at the table, and the day I meet people... Totally they see me extremely happy when I work with people. But my parents think that I can work with documents or office style...or finance...

Should I follow them? :laughing: 
Do you have any advices on studying? I got many friends and teachers said I can go into mass communications while my parents said I can go into finance and continue my Laws study... hell that it totally opposite :crazy:

Also I need advices on career 'coz I don't know how it gonna end up

NOTE: my dad is an ISTJ and mom is a ISFJ (from what I try to figure out...)

thank you very much everybodii and have a nice day


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Counselor, psychologist, research, journalism. You could even be a science reporter working on a project basis learning about new scientific discoveries. My suggestion is pick a school you think you will do well in. Because you are extraverted I suggest a school where you can interact with people a lot and find a niche of friends to hang out with. So, be sure to stay in the dorms for at least a year wherever you decide to go. Then, I suggest taking economics, literature, and your ethnic studies before you decide what to do. I suggest this because these classes will help you figure out what kinds of careers are available and teach you the self-reflection needed to figure out what kind of career is suitable for you in addition to giving you a feel for the market trends and what kinds of jobs are out there.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

Reading your post, the first thing I think is "teacher" -- of any sort, really. A teacher that lights up a room and makes everybody happy to be there is so valuable. If you work with kids, being silly can help you entertain and motivate them, and you won't have to act so serious.

Don't let your parents pressure you into something that isn't right! As ENFPs we can get so miserable if we have to spend our days doing things that we don't care about and that we know aren't right for us.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a lot of friends who got degrees in something they cared about and went back for a teaching certificate afterwards. Additionally, I know a lot of people with teaching degrees and certificates who simply can't find jobs right now. There just isn't a whole lot of funding in public education these days. However, some of my best friends are ENFPs or INFPs and ISFJs who all went into teaching. I guess it's just that feeling function that makes you really want to help people understand things. 

I think it's really good to keep your options open at this point. When I was a freshman in college I was so certain. I picked something just so I would know what I was going to do and now I have to go back and start over because at some point the certainty boat got tipped over. Take your time, there's no rush. Just take your gen ed's and figure it out from there. If you're going to spend all this money for college make sure its for something you like and might be able to use later. If you can't use it at least you can leave saying "Well, at least i learned things I wanted to and that was a lot of fun." and you can go back later for something more practical later. 
So, I guess my advice is, no matter what you do, don't forget to stop and smell the roses. Smile and enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

You should be an actress! I would love to watch your show (movies, music, tv shows, etc.)

Should you follow them? 
NO!


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

you said u love to help people and cheer them up; you said you love jobs that relate to people. you also said that you do well in science classes.

Why are you not pursuing a profession in the health field already? 

From what you wrote, research might not be ideal for you because you like to interact with people. What about medicine? dentistry? pharmacy? With these professions, you will have job security, and they pay well. For a female, particularly, pharmacy is ideal because you will have family and career balance, which will be extremely important when you have a family of your own later.

Follow your heart. Do what you know you do best in. You will be happy with your life; success will follow. 

Best wishes.


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

In my opinion, health field is a serious job. I understand that it needs lots of humanity and feelings, but you would be dealing with people lives there.

You can be an actress, and commit to some philanthropic act like Angelina Jolie.


----------

